

The year of the disappearing websites - danso
http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2013/12/27/year-disappearing-websites/

======
belze_72
I wonder governments shouldn't have the duty to regroup all those website and
host them somewhere? Something like archives.org for governemental websites.

~~~
danso
I think governments can, and _will_ , argue that this kind of maintenance is
outside of their budget and abilities. Given debacles like the Healthcare.gov
website, they're continuing to make a strong case for that.

~~~
belze_72
You have a point. Nonetheless, this kind of information should be thought as
the same thing as books in library, and governments do have the budget for
libraries. It could very well be a matter of time and perspective.

